# What is the name of these slingshots?



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

I found these slingshots online I don't know what sort of design they are so if anyone knows what the middle two designs are I would appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

the photo isn't uploading


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

http://theartofweapons.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/rambone-slingshots/IMG_5769.JPG

here is the link the photo isn't uploading


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Rambone?


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

slingshotsnz said:


> the photo isn't uploading


When you try, make sure you click on 'More Reply Options' to enable you to up-load it. Have it somewhere you can get it from to click 'up Load' , then when it has , make sure you click 'Attach'









See?


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

By the way I was wondering wat the middle two were

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

In answer to your Q. I don't know, sorry, but they are both 'over the top' made for band attachment. Can you ask the one who made them or the poster?

Maybe someone will chime in...


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok thanks the art of weapons made them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

slingshotsnz said:


> Ok thanks the art of weapons made them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See if you can contact them. ??I have heard that name before... Not sure how much success you will have, if I remember correct...?


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

He's a YouTuber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The young man is a member of this forum - you can PM him directly.


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

He casted those out of aluminium. you can ask him for templates.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What's his username? I wanna ask him what band did he use to crack that coconut!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Jacktrevally said:


> What's his username? I wanna ask him what band did he use to crack that coconut!


The art of weapons.... Probably. He is a talented kid. I most enjoy his work


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Not only he's a talented kid he has some very interesting videos on YT


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Hazel, George, Wilhelm and Brumhilda.

Regards,

Mike


----------

